# Front sport grill



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

Guys, which one is the best (fitment and looks)? and where to get it?
Can I install it myself or do I have to send it to a bodyshop (normal bodyshop cost for install?)
I see lots of guys here with great grills, but dont know where to get it. 
There are some on ebay (Kamei style and Caractere style), but im afraid it wont fit or need excessive re-work.

BTW, mine is red TT 225 quattro, if you got pics, it would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Front sport grill (GTi 1.8T)*

Caractere here...
Home paint and install...not rocket science but you do have to take the nose off


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Front sport grill (Qu!cks!lva)*

Caractere FTW


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Front sport grill (GTi 1.8T)*

i'm a huge fan of OEM. i love the 3 bar, i've had it on both my cars.


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

best place to get caractere?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (GTi 1.8T)*

Mee too!!I have question to you,what grill for my tt?








Last genuine grill(post 2003)?caractere(I think that is perfect on 3.2 bumper)







I have fk without emblem but now I prefer original








fast pornshop








What do you think?what's better grill?










_Modified by andrewosky at 10:22 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

sport grill for sure Andrew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*










Abt-like grill off Ebay. I don't possess bodywork skills so obviously a professional job.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (paullee)*

You totally should have gotten rid of the "tab" between the grill slats on the driver's side...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Or just put the ABT logo there...does look a bit awkward now.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

I know...I keeping looking for an appropriate logo/emblem that will fit there. I haven't driven the garage queen for almost 3 months, so no one notices the incompletion.


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

nice guys... I saw the caractere on ebay... but Its from china... anyone have tried this? Best place to get caractere?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (GTi 1.8T)*

I think that is replica because caractere grill is not cheap!
my grill story


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (GTi 1.8T)*

I've kicked around getting the eBay Caracture, maybe once I get some money


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_
What do you think?what's better grill?









_Modified by andrewosky at 10:22 AM 6-6-2009_


3-bar!!! god i want my wheels to look like that.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (GTi 1.8T)*

The grill I have is the Ebay Caractere KO from Hong Kong I believe. 
lmvette88 and Murder shamed me into searching...and finding an Abt emblem I think will fit that void on my grill. The downside is that the genuine Abt emblem costed almost as much as the KO grill!


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Front sport grill (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_Caractere here...
Home paint and install...not rocket science but you do have to take the nose off









right click, set as backround. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and andrewsky. well i just love your car.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (paullee)*

I sell them


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_I sell them










shipping would be a B!TCH


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Finally done...









_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Or just put the ABT logo there...does look a bit awkward now.


----------

